# Videos on MacBook



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi All,

Hope someone here can help me. I transferred my videos from my iPhone 4s to my MacBook. They're on my desktop & it's very messy/cluttered looking. How do I get them into their own folder/file etc? Thanks in advance!


----------

